# heaters and chillers (cold water tank)



## WarrenMichaels (Sep 5, 2014)

I see that heaters can't be set lower than 65 degrees. If I want to keep a cold water tank (60 degrees), it becomes problematic. If the room temp is 70, the chiller can take the tank down to 60 degrees. However, if the room temp is 50, then it seems I can't heat it up to 60. Right, or am I missing something? thanks.


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Get a temperature controller and set the thermometer to 65. The controller will only turn the heater on when needed but turn it off at 60


----------



## woody019 (Oct 4, 2012)

Forgot to add your going to have to have both a chiller and heater and a temperature controller on both units. Just make sure both the controllers are calibrated the same.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Warren,

As stated above it would be really helpful to know what type of fish you're attempting to maintain. Most natives from colder regions do just fine at room temp unless you're talking trout or something like that. I've keep multiple types of stream darters and scalpins that way with out issue.

What ever you're doing best of luck and keep us posted.


----------

